# Fish drowned in detergent..



## nyctophiliac (Mar 31, 2015)

Our betta sadly just died because my cousin poured detergent into the tank. I was extremely horrified, seeing its lifeless body curled up in soapy water. I could even see some bloody discharge when I took out its body from the water.. The tank was so soapy so I just disposed everything that made contact with the soap. I kinda cried a bit as I imagined the torture the fish has gone through.
I felt so devastated as I could have prevented this by guarding the tank, but I woke up in the afternoon and it was too late. I honestly didnt hold grudges against my cousin, because she has autism. I was just disappointed because my other relatives were not keeping an eye on my cousin.

Rest in peace.. (The photo was taken the day I got him)


----------



## bluesamphire (Nov 20, 2018)

I am so very, very sorry.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Sorry this happened to you both. He was a lovely boy.


----------

